# Hunting a level vial for a King way alignment tool



## LEEQ (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm looking for a vial with higher resolution than a machinist level to incorporate  into a King way tool. Perhaps two if I can swing it. I'm not having a lot of luck just yet and thought I would ask around a bit. I would appreciate any leads


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a few glass vials....I can sell you just the vial and you install it in the tube or mail the tube..hey I just remembered I'll be driving thru Cameron on Monday. I could meet you along 35 and we could exchange vial for $....lol  PMand leave you number and I'll give you a shout


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Richard, I'd love to hear from you. PM sent.---- oops I sent the pm yesterday, but didn't post this reply


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Email me ...you must have that on your class booklet of DVD....then I can print it out and have it on the car seat....can call you at the border of Iowa & Mo. I won't have a lot of time as I hope to get down to past KC the first leg of my trip to Navasota TX,


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok, this time I sent it to your email so it's here at HM, and at the email I have for you. I look forward to hearing from you and meeting however briefly.


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 24, 2018)

So these are what I came up with. These were the bubbles made for the King Way alignment tool. Graduated .0003" per foot. I was lucky enough to get them from Richard King. I'm not sure where else to find something like this. I figure they're out there, but I stopped searching when I found these. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Anyone who might know other sources is welcome to share.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 25, 2018)

When I stopped on my drive to Texas  in Cameron MO where Lee is from I showed him the 15 Straight-edges I had in the van I was taking down to Steve Watkins shop in Navasota TX where he has a sweet Rockford Planer Lee said the Straight-edges he bought from me when he attended at KC MO scraping class we had hmmm must have been 4 years ago.  That he had not machined or scraped his.  So he drove home and picked his up, I took them with and Steve Planned them and I dropped them off as I drove north on the way home.  Lee you should take a picture of those too... Not sure it's ok to put them in this thread too.....It was nice seeing you again. I was sorry to hear about your dog passing.    Rich


----------



## agfrvf (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.leveldevelopments.com/products/vials/ground-vials/
In metric.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 25, 2018)

This one would be equivalent to the one used on the 199 levels.

https://www.leveldevelopments.com/p...6101-ground-vial-15x95mm-sensitivity-0-02mmm/


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have more in stock and I will have a complete vial and the tube it fits in stock in about 20 days


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 15, 2019)

agfrvf said:


> https://www.leveldevelopments.com/products/vials/ground-vials/
> In metric.



Came across Wyler levels when looking for a level to incoporate into a tool (not related to a king way alignment tool). Not sure if the sensitivity is sufficient.


----------



## wcunning (Jan 15, 2019)

I bought a pair of these to use in my build. The actual Kingway I have has this sensitivity, equivalent to a Starrett 199Z on the longitudinal direction and something a little less sensitive, more like a Starrett 198, on the lateral direction. I like that these came mounted, and I really can't complain about the price. 

Cheers,
Will


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 23, 2019)

The level vial we sell for both directions are .0003" in 12" or 10 seconds.  The vials in the Starrett 199 are .0005/12"  The level we use as a cross can be substituted by using a precision level to text the long way.  Many time people don't use both levels and only the cross level.  Use the long side as a spare.  I have the glass bubbles in stock and can replace them if you send me the old broken tube.  I also sell the complete tube and vial assembly.  If you are interested contact me via regular email.  Richard@Handscraping.com


----------

